# Nolvadex or Arimadex for increasing Libido



## dyna (Mar 6, 2012)

i have heard that guy with low T who still RESPOND to LH can reap libdo benefits of anti estrogens. however, i have heard although Nolvadex works great at raing T levels it can kill libido. is this true or only at high dosages?
how about Arimadex for raising T levels and increasing Libido? AT WOULD BE A LOW DOSAGE FOR ARIMADEX in order to raise T LEVELS AND INCREASE LIBIDO?


----------



## Gibson23 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ahrnold (Mar 6, 2012)

all I know is aromasin sucked for me while ON!  maybe adex better?


----------

